# Cattman Gen II Headers Installation Experience



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I recently got my Cattman Gen II headers and Energy Suspension motor mount inserts installed with help from Rob (TILLEYS99 on maxima.org). Jason (Cutler) and I were both there to assist him and I just thought I’d let y’all know what we went through and some other thoughts. 

_*Btw, shameless plug for Rob: you learn a lot from him, he does great work and at reasonable prices, so if any of ya need his help, definitely hit him up. 

Website is www.elevatedbodyworks.com
*_ 

When I received the headers, everything looked good and here are some things noteworthy: 
1. The manifold flanges were thick, collector tubes looked to be of good quality stainless steel, welds looked great, nice bends, everything. There were some slight burn marks from the welding and discolorations, but I didn’t really care for that too much. 
2. Y-pipe + flex section were pretty much perfect and in great shape too. 
3. All the necessary hardware inc. copper gaskets was included.

Picture of the headers out of the box:











The installation went fairly well, flanges lined up perfectly, holes were all the correct size, hardware was sufficient (although I do wonder how long those copper gaskets will last), and everything bolted together, on the car, almost perfectly. Almost perfectly because the rear manifold wouldn't fit as it was right up against the rear motor mount bracket. Rob took the bracket off and put it to the grinder to take off about 1/4" to make the manifold fit. It fits now, but there is a metallic buzzing/vibration coming from that that vicinity at < 2600 rpms, and I have verified that the rear manifold is still touching the motor mount bracket, causing the vibration. 

Total install time for both headers and motor mounts was 6 hours including lunch at Arby's and a couple other stops.

Front header: 










Rear header: 










Rear header in contact with rear motor mount bracket: 










Brian Catts (Cattman) is aware of this and so are his current fabricators. He has informed me that it was “the result of not mounting a specific tubing section in the manufacturing fixture properly (and not building the fixture properly so that this is impossible)” and that no one else has had this issue thus far and no one should going forward. Seems they only made this error on my set, I know, lucky me. I might try to get him to just swap the rear header with one that does fit if I can't get to grind it down more.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

We had to extend both primary O2 sensors in order to get them to reach the bungs, but I think I understand the reason for the design. Many on the .Org think that this is a design flaw and not an advantage. My understanding is that the primaries need to be reading the exhaust flow down where the three collectors meet and not just on one collector up top, so this is in fact, the correct design.

Anyways, the front primary O2 was just extended by re-routing the wiring from the “main” harness. We just cut back the black tape and took a more direct route, which moved the connector further down, enough to reach the bung, and ziptied the connector safely away from the headers. From the diagram below, you can see how we did this, and that my secondaries are still unplugged and in my trunk somewhere. 










For the rear primary O2 sensor, I extended the harness further down towards the bung by cutting before the harness and soldering in more wire there. The harness is about halfway down the firewall and ziptied somewhere safe. Didn't take pics of that though. 


Just a nice picture of the y-pipe from under the car:


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Two possible issues

One thing that we noticed was that the y-pipe comes very close to the drain plug and a water line adjacent to it. I’ve yet to do an oil change, but I think the initial stream of oil will hit the y-pipe slightly, although its nothing a cheap plastic funnel can't prevent.










Also, for those of you who want a BlehmCo LTB, whether its Stage I or II, you probably won’t be able to get it to fit under the y-pipe because of how close the bend in the pipe is to the bolt on the lower control arm. See the pictures below. 

Picture of Josh’s (Irish44J) LTB:










Picture of mine showing connection point for LTB: 










Seems like a no-go, but I will be doing a test fit with one of Matt's bars in the near future.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Some initial thoughts

Butt dyno seems to report that there are some nice gains and it definitely pulls harder in every gear, but I won't say more on this until I get on a dyno. I have a feeling that the headers are making me run pretty rich and will be using a V-AFC II to try to adjust the AF mix. Sound wise, IMO, it sounds really good coupled with the Frankencar b-pipe and Cattman rear, but it is LOUD. It’s easily more than 10 times louder than it was before headers. 

Overall, I'm happy with the headers, but for the price paid for em, I would have thought that they could have done a better job with the rear header/motor mount issue.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Niiice... very nice.

Can't wait for dynos. 

LTB does not fit, IIRC this has been confirmed, but because Matt has yet to receive a car with a head to check fitment, he hasn't been able to see what changes need to be made.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Brian.... I can't wait for the dyno either....  

Last I heard from Matt, no one had confirmed it on a 5.5 with headers, although I think (and he also pointed out) its pretty obvious that the front right won't fit or will be rubbing. 

Wish I lived closer to TX....


----------

